# pi**ed off



## Hurtin' unit (Apr 13, 2010)

So I phone my kids tonight, and get no answer. Now I know that my daughter has a full schedule this weekend, and that my wife has to take her to all these functions. I start phoning around 8:30pm, and call about every 20 minutes. There is no answer and no answering machine, maybe turned off accidently? So at 10:50 I finally get a hold of them, talk to my son and daughter, and then to my wife as I need to do some vehicle transfers with her on the coming Friday, and want to know if she will be home in time from work. She starts giving me crap for phoning so late. I tell her I have been calling all night and that there is no machine for messages. She tells me it's broken, and still gives me crap for calling so late. So I tell her then get the kids to call, and she says they already are on the phone with me all the time and emails, etc. And that she has no knowledge of what I say to them, and what we talk about, etc. I ask her if she wants to know all the details, and she says that's not the point. She says when somebody calls after 10 it is always bad news or something tragic has happened. I try to explain that at this point I am a little worried about them, but am assuming they are next door at her sisters house visiting, so in that case they are still awake and I am not disturbing their sleep when I call. She basically tells me not to call after 10 pm again, and I tell her that I don't deserve any flak over this and that I am saying goodnight now, and end the call.

Right now I am choked about this, if this is how it is going to be from here on in, it will get nasty quickly. I mention to her that I gave up my weekend with the kids last time so they could be there for the long weekend, and she says that was up to me, had nothing to do with her. Well, the kids basically told me they weren't coming according to mom, and I said ok as I knew it was important to them all. What a crock of .......

Probably won't sleep tonight now, too mad at this crap.


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

I am sorry you are going thru this. Kids should never be put in the spotlight like that. Parents should always let the kids decided on their own who they want to spend time with or not. It seems that she does not want to make things easy for the both of you. Why not keep thing friendly. Hang on Hurtin' kids always know what is going on and they see who makes a fuss out of what.


----------



## Hurtin' unit (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks. I'm well over it now, but was mad at the time. Picked my son up last night, and my daughter later on from a function. While I was at home, we renewed our truck insurance in my name as she didn't want to spend the money to transfer it to hers. Did the transfer of a motorcycle I bought last year to fix up for her, put in her name, I paid for it, $85. Then she tells me she got a new dvd player and didn't want the old one, did I want it? I said are you sure you don't want it, she says yes she is sure. I say ok, yes I will take it. So since my son wants to eat, I have time, start taking it out, undoing all the wires, etc. Fifteen minutes later it is unhooked, I start pulling the speakers off the wall from the surround sound and she says what are you doing. Said taking the dvd player, and she says well don't take the surround sound. It's all one piece, surround sound dvd/radio etc. So I say ok, me and my son reinstall it all in about 45 minutes. Then I install the new one for her as well. Know what I got for all of this? Not even a thanks or thank you, zip, nada, nothing. And I took time off work to get there early enough to do the transfer at the license office.

As well on the trip down, my son tells me that they are not allowed to answer the phone during meals or after 10 pm now, nor call me after 10 pm. I can't count the number of times that she left the dinner table to talk to her sister on the phone, which used to really annoy me. But now if I happen to phone and they are eating, they are not allowed to talk to me. What a bunch of crap. I asked her so many times to let the phone ring when we were eating or doing something together and she never would but now..........maybe I should just be glad she saw something wrong and changed it, but I honestly think it is only in regards to me. Told my son I won't be a jerk about it, but will call when I can and that they can call me anytime, day or night, if they want to talk to me.

Sad because I realized last night that I do not want to get back together with her. The more I actually see who she is and how dysfunctional she is, the less I wan't to be there. So I will now start moving all my things to my new location, or finding storage somewhere for them, and then try to get the finances done. I know that it will be lawyer time for that, so I may as well accept that we will never be able to get along again from that day on. Asked her if maybe she could pick the kids up on Sunday, and she refused once more. 

Well, time to get the kids rolling and have some fun.


----------

